# Treating shed with creosote substitute.



## irishthump (4 Jul 2009)

Guys,

I am planning to treat my shed/workshop this summer.
I managed to get hold of some creosote blend (partly because it was cheap and partly because my wife actually likes the colour!)and I heard of many people recommending that I mix in some clean engine oil before applying it. I am assuming normal engine oil form any garage would do.

Anybody heard of this? I imagine it would improve the waterproofing qualities would would appreciate some advice on using creosote in general.


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Jul 2009)

In the days when people used to service their own cars, I knew lots of people who treated their fences and sheds with old engine oil. Seemed very effective, although I've never tried it.

I always treat fences and sheds with creosote. These days it's creosote substitute, but it seems just the same as the old stuff. I reckon it's the best wood preservative ever. Wear old clothes and rubber gloves and don't get it on your plants. No need to mix engine oil with it in my view.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## irishthump (5 Jul 2009)

Paul Chapman":2z7h7t9s said:


> In the days when people used to service their own cars, I knew lots of people who treated their fences and sheds with old engine oil. Seemed very effective, although I've never tried it.
> 
> I always treat fences and sheds with creosote. These days it's creosote substitute, but it seems just the same as the old stuff. I reckon it's the best wood preservative ever. Wear old clothes and rubber gloves and don't get it on your plants. No need to mix engine oil with it in my view.
> 
> ...



Cheers Paul,

In your opinion how well does it waterprooof the timber?


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Jul 2009)

irishthump":3ptrfu98 said:


> In your opinion how well does it waterprooof the timber?



Very well. For fences and sheds it's the best preservative ever, in my view. Ideally, re-treat it once a year (because creosote is runny like water you can apply it very fast) but that's not essential.

I've been treating a fence and back gate with creosote for 18 years and they were old when I got here. They are still in good condition. And I always reckon the dark brown creosote is the "right" colour for that sort of thing. I think that orange-coloured, water-based stuff people use these days looks horrible - and it doesn't preserve the wood very well.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------

